# Ich wÃ¼nsche mir ein Spiel, das ...



## Phash (16. September 2010)

der Titel sagt einiges, aber nicht alles.

Hier soll ein Brainstorming Spiel entstehen, das unser aller Lieblingsspiel beschreibt.

Ablauf:

Das Spiel beginnt mit den Worten "*Ich wünsche mir ein Spiel, das..."*


jeder kopiert den kompletten Spielbeschreibungssatz aus dem vorherigen Posting und erweitert ihn um einen Ausdruck. Quasi ein Kettenspiel.

Regeln:
Man darf nicht zweimal nacheinander posten.
Man darf nur ein Wort posten. Artikel gehören zum Wort.
Wer einen Satz sinnvoll beendet, macht dies mit einem Wort und einem Punkt. 
Er darf danach einen neuen Satz mit einem Wort einleiten.


Der Anfang:

*Ich wünsche mir ein Spiel, das *in


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. September 2010)

*Ich wünsche mir ein Spiel, das *in Thailand


----------



## Alion (16. September 2010)

Ich wünsche mir ein Spiel, das in Thailand
einen riesen Erfolg feiert und


----------



## Kuya (16. September 2010)

Alion schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir ein Spiel, das in Thailand
> einen riesen Erfolg feiert und...



...in Deutschland von der BPJM indiziert ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (16. September 2010)

Ich wünsche mir ein Spiel, das in Thailand
einen riesen Erfolg feiert und in Deutschland von der BPJM indiziert ist.
Dieses Spiel sollte

​


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2010)

Ich wünsche mir ein Spiel, das in Thailand
einen riesen Erfolg feiert und in Deutschland von der BPJM indiziert ist.
Dieses Spiel sollte

Ein super Feeling haben, mit einem Flair von...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. September 2010)

Ich wünsche mir ein Spiel, das in Thailand
einen riesen Erfolg feiert und in Deutschland von der BPJM indiziert ist.
Dieses Spiel sollte ein super Feeling haben, mit einem Flair von Super Mario und


----------



## Alion (17. September 2010)

Ich wünsche mir ein Spiel, das in Thailand
einen riesen Erfolg feiert und in Deutschland von der BPJM indiziert ist.
Dieses Spiel sollte ein super Feeling haben, mit einem Flair von Super Mario und der brutalität von Dead Space.


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

Ich wünsche mir ein Spiel, das in Thailand
einen riesen Erfolg feiert und in Deutschland von der BPJM indiziert ist.
Dieses Spiel sollte ein super Feeling haben, mit einem Flair von Super Mario,der brutalität von Dead Space und 
atemberaubenden Spezialeffekten.


----------



## Alion (18. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir ein Spiel, das in Thailand
> einen Riesen Erfolg feiert und in Deutschland von der BPJM indiziert ist.
> Dieses Spiel sollte ein super Feeling haben, mit einem Flair von Super Mario,der Brutalität von Dead Space und
> atemberaubenden Spezialeffekten.


Sätze abändern gilt nicht!


----------



## Kuya (19. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir ein Spiel, das in Thailand
> einen riesen Erfolg feiert und in Deutschland von der BPJM indiziert ist.
> Dieses Spiel sollte ein super Feeling haben, mit einem Flair von Super Mario,der brutalität von Dead Space und
> atemberaubenden Spezialeffekten.






Alion schrieb:


> Sätze abändern gilt nicht!



Ich habe keine "Sätze abgeändert", sondern die Grammatik korrigiert, um nicht Pausenlos neue Sätze anbauen zu müssen,
weil das den Spielfluss ruiniert. Der Inhalt ist der gleiche geblieben, aber wenn du dir das wünschst, mache ich es "extra für Dich". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Ich wünsche mir ein Spiel, das in Thailand
einen riesen Erfolg feiert und in Deutschland von der BPJM indiziert ist.
Dieses Spiel sollte ein super Feeling haben, mit einem Flair von Super Mario und der brutalität von Dead Space.*
*Dieses Spiel verfügt darüber hinaus über atemberaubende Spezialeffekte die ihres gleichen suchen.*


----------



## Reflox (22. September 2010)

*
Ich wünsche mir ein Spiel, das in Thailand
einen riesen Erfolg feiert und in Deutschland von der BPJM indiziert ist.
Dieses Spiel sollte ein super Feeling haben, mit einem Flair von Super Mario und der brutalität von Dead Space.*
*Dieses Spiel verfügt darüber hinaus über atemberaubende Spezialeffekte die ihres gleichen suchen. Zusätzlich sollte es ein Minispiel haben in dem man...


jap ich bin faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Kuya (23. September 2010)

*Ich wünsche mir ein Spiel, das in Thailand
einen riesen Erfolg feiert und in Deutschland von der BPJM indiziert ist.
Dieses Spiel sollte ein super Feeling haben, mit einem Flair von Super Mario und der brutalität von Dead Space.*
*Dieses Spiel verfügt darüber hinaus über atemberaubende Spezialeffekte die ihres gleichen suchen. Zusätzlich sollte es ein Minispiel haben in dem man...
...mit Früchten werfen muss.
*


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2010)

*Ich wünsche mir ein Spiel, das in Thailand
einen riesen Erfolg feiert und in Deutschland von der BPJM indiziert ist.
Dieses Spiel sollte ein super Feeling haben, mit einem Flair von Super Mario und der brutalität von Dead Space.*
*Dieses Spiel verfügt darüber hinaus über atemberaubende Spezialeffekte die ihres gleichen suchen. Zusätzlich sollte es ein Minispiel haben in dem man **mit Früchten werfen muss. Diese sollen dann explodierem um...*


----------



## Dominau (3. Oktober 2010)

*Ich wünsche mir ein Spiel, das in Thailand
einen riesen Erfolg feiert und in Deutschland von der BPJM indiziert ist.
Dieses Spiel sollte ein super Feeling haben, mit einem Flair von Super Mario und der brutalität von Dead Space.*
*Dieses Spiel verfügt darüber hinaus über atemberaubende Spezialeffekte die ihres gleichen suchen. Zusätzlich sollte es ein Minispiel haben in dem man **mit Früchten werfen muss. Diese sollen dann explodierem um...

... die bösen Pinguini zu vernichten die versuchen die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reißen.
*


----------

